# InstantCake or MFS Tools?



## TuesdaysChild (May 8, 2007)

I purchased a Maxtor Quickview 400GB to replace the drive in my Tivo 6490080. The drive is blank so I need to format it myself. I'm really nervous about this and have a couple of questions.

I've seen a lot of talk about InstantCake and MFSTools. Are they both for formatting the drive? If yes, how do I know which would would be what I need? Is one easier to use than the other? Are there different versions of MFSTools? I know there are for InstantCake. How would I know which version I should get? 

I don't plan on copying the drive that's in Tivo now. This Tivo is only about 7 months old but, I'm concerned there might be something wrong with the current drive that I'm unaware of and don't want to take the chance of copying it to the new drive. I would like to save some of the programming though, if it's possible to do without copying the current drive. Can I transfer the programs to another tivo and then transfer them back to the original tivo after the drive is replaced?

Thanks!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

InstantCake will simply format the drive with a version of the TiVo software that is contained on the IC CD. It will not allow you to save programs. It is $20, but you do not need to fuss with connecting the old drive to the computer at all. It is very simple as all you do is connect the new drive and put the CD in the drive and boot the PC. A few keystrokes and about 5 minutes and you have a new drive. IC is a must if you do not have an original drive (or one that is not working)

I would suggest you take a look at the WeaKnees site. 
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php

Select your model TiVo, and follow the instructions. If the instructions make sense to you then I would go that route and save to $20. I also suggest that you use TiVoToGo and transfer all your shows you want to keep to your PC and then simply do the upgrade without saving shows, then simply transfer them back.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Or use the new MFSLive CD with the ICG (Interactive Command Generator) MFSLive has some fixes to the MFSTools2 TiVo backup and copy tools.


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

Instantcake actually contains MFSTools along with a script that automates the image restoration process. All you do is type in some basic info regarding the location of your Tivo drive in the PC and you're off and running. MFSTools requires that you input the commands manually, which isn't all that hard to do. If you have a backup image you just need to know how to mount the drive containing the image and what commands you need to enter (it's only a one-line command).

The drive is formatted on the fly when an image is restored to it. If you decide to use the MFSLive CD then make sure you read the instructions for using it first. I ran into some problems trying to use it with my S3 drive but had no problems when I switched back to the DVRUpgrade LBA48 enhanced boot CD.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

captain_video said:


> I ran into some problems trying to use it with my S3 drive but had no problems when I switched back to the DVRUpgrade LBA48 enhanced boot CD.


What kind of problems did you have?


----------



## TuesdaysChild (May 8, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'm going to use InstantCake. It seems like it might be a little easier to use and from reading through the threads, seems like I would be less likely to run into a problem using that. A couple more questions though, When I look around on the IC site, it offers several different products for my model. How do I know which item is the one I need.

InstantCake for Series2 Standalone TiVo Units (download) 
LBA48 Boot CD version with Enhancements (download) 
The Slicer (download) 
Universal Boot CD Version 11 (download) 
InstantCake for Series2 Standalone TiVo Units (CD) 
Universal Boot CD Version 11 (CD) 
VideoReDo Plus: The Ultimate MPEG / TiVo File Editor 

Also, please pardon my ignorance here but I'm really new to this. I've seen mention of a cable (on several different sites) that I would use to connect the new drive to my computer. Can someone tell me what this cable is called so I know exactly what to ask for when I go to the store?

Thanks,


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

TuesdaysChild said:


> How do I know which item is the one I need.
> 
> InstantCake for Series2 Standalone TiVo Units (download)
> 
> InstantCake for Series2 Standalone TiVo Units (CD)


You need one of these two. The first is an .iso file that you will download and then have to burn to a CD. The second is a CD that they ship to you.


> Aso, please pardon my ignorance here but I'm really new to this. I've seen mention of a cable (on several different sites) that I would use to connect the new drive to my computer. Can someone tell me what this cable is called so I know exactly what to ask for when I go to the store?
> 
> This cable is an IDE cable and is already located within your computer.
> Thanks,


Might I also suggest options like preformatted drives available from WeaKnees, DVRUpgrade and the TC Store. I understand that you already have a drive, but a simple Plg-N-Play option may be the best option for you.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

supasta said:


> Might I also suggest options like preformatted drives available from WeaKnees, DVRUpgrade and the TC Store. I understand that you already have a drive, but a simple Plg-N-Play option may be the best option for you.


+1

I think the cable you may be looking for is the EIDE ribbon cable that you use to connect the TiVo drive in the PC. There should already be one in the PC if the PC uses IDE drives. A new ribbon cable usually comes in the box with retail drive kits. If you don't understand the terms Primary, Secondary, Master and Slave are for EIDE disk drives you really need to do some research.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

I just recently downloaded a new IC for my HR10 6.3d , how come when I image the drive I have to perform a clear and delete everything once it boots? I have used an image from a clear and delete everything drive in the past and then reimaged a new drive and it booted with no problems requiring the C&D everything.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

For D-TiVos and Series 2/3s, you have to C&D to marry the drive to the system, for encryption keys and things. If you used an image originally from your system, it would already be married.


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

classicsat said:


> For D-TiVos and Series 2/3s, you have to C&D to marry the drive to the system, for encryption keys and things. If you used an image originally from your system, it would already be married.


Ahhhh, I get it  Well that makes sense. Thanks for intel. Weird thing though is IC image takes about 4 hrs to C&D, but when I use an exisiting image from a fresh C&D it only takes about 15 minutes. If I take the IC image boot it, C&D everything, then take it out and back it up , will that back up have to be C&D everytime I install it in to a new box?


----------



## johnd01 (Dec 17, 2002)

There are several good reasons to use IC like fast easy and it is done.

What happens if you want to change something? Do you understand what IC has done?
Do you know for sure what hacks are in IC. I do not know but a friend told me that he could not mount the IC disk to see the program files or to do other hack because the partition table could not be read. 
If you just want more space and are willing to let it go at that IC may be for you.
If this is a real hobby and you want to understand what is going on and add other hacks to your box you really need to do the work yourself. There is a lot more satisfaction in doing your own work and you might learn how TIVO really works.

As you can see I have been here a long time but have not done very much. I just read and dream a lot. 
Do IC users feel they know TIVO like the other hackers do? I think not but it would not be the first time I was wrong.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Instantcake for all intents and purposes just contains a stock, virgin tivo image. The image may not have been prepared in the traditional manner, but filesystem wise, it is 100% stock. Instant cake images contain the stock tivo kernel, so if anything was changed, it would be destroyed when the tivo boots up.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Da Goon said:


> Instantcake for all intents and purchases just contains a stock, virgin tivo image. The image may not have been prepared in the traditional manner, but filesystem wise, it is 100% stock. Instant cake images contain the stock tivo kernel, so if anything was changed, it would be destroyed when the tivo boots up.


Technically, IC contains a modified kernel. (IE the PTVUpgrade boot screen).


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Maybe on S1's but not on S2's. The boot logs show initrd checking and boot screens are the same.


----------



## BruceShultes (Oct 2, 2006)

johnd01 said:


> What happens if you want to change something? Do you understand what IC has done?
> Do you know for sure what hacks are in IC. I do not know but a friend told me that he could not mount the IC disk to see the program files or to do other hack because the partition table could not be read.


If you think you may want to change your hacks after you install IC, just order PTVNet at the same time. This allows you to transfer files to your box via ftp and install updates using telnet.

As far as mounting the drives later, your friend must have been trying to do it with Windows. It should work fine with any version of Linux.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

BruceShultes said:


> As far as mounting the drives later, your friend must have been trying to do it with Windows. It should work fine with any version of Linux.


TiVo's use a partition table type not recognized by stock linux kernels. With the right software (tivopart) or a kernel patch, you can mount partitions from a tivo disk, but it will not "work fine with any version of Linux" without this. The tivo upgrade isos have the kernel patch.

reference.


----------

